# Issue With My New Flatbed....Can You Help??



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I just bought a 2008 Ram 3500 Flatbed out of Oregon.

I believe it was originally a pickup, then an aftermarket bed was added later. The paperwork does not state that it was sold as a chassis-cab.

It has a GVWR of 12,200 LBS, and I just put it on the scale, and it's curb weight is exactly 9,000.

The problem is, with a very small load on it, less than 1,000 pounds, it drops to the point where it is touching the wheels. Same with a lightly loaded trailer.

I took it to the dealer, and he said that it needs air bags, because the bed is so heavy.

Here's my problem: I have an F-350 4x4 longbed pickup, and it does have 2" spacers in it, but that thing does not sag AT ALL, and I've had 3,000 pounds in the bed, and I tow constantly with it, and never had a problem.

So here's my questions: 

1-Are air bags the answer. I don't want to keep throwing money at something, looking for a solution.

2-Why, if it has a GVWR of 12,200, can it not hold more than about 600 pounds, plus the bed. It is a straight bed, no wheel wells, so is air bags something that should have been done at the time of the flatbed installation?

3-Is there a difference in frame rail height between a pickup and a chassis-cab? In other words, if you are going to put an aftermarket bed on, do you need to start with a chassis-cab in order to maintain original hauling capacities without air bags?

I certainly appreciate any help you guys can give me.



Delta


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is the original suspension intact? They didn't remove a few leaf springs on you, did they?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

All there, as far as I know. It even has overload springs. But it's only about an inch or 2 above them unloaded.

The Ford is a 2004, and the Dodge is an '08. The Dodge certainly doesn't ride like a truck, and it's really quiet. Maybe they just don't make trucks like they used to. Too much effort going into making them ride like a damn car.





Delta


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Something's not right with those leafs. Maybe somebody wanted that plush Caddy feel and bought some softies deliberately.

So, new leafs aren't gonna run you much: http://www.generalspringkc.com/product_p/34-1465shd.htm It's pretty straightforward to swap them yourself. (Even I managed it, and I'm not very wrenchy.)

Or, if you can justify it as entertainment, go to the junkyard and get a set of high arc springs off something that matches width. Pull a leaf or two and slot them in with your existing pack. Replace ubolts and brackets and you should be good to go. Probably $150 in parts there, plus/minus.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would be interested to see a picture of the flat bed. Those things don't look like much but they are very heavy.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I would be interested to see a picture of the flat bed. Those things don't look like much but they are very heavy.


Make that two pictures. One from underneath looking upwards at the tire area, and one from the side. Looking for cross bracing in the wheel area. In other words what EXACTLY are the tires hitting?

My best guess is the bed sits too low. Pickups have wheel wells for a reason that are higher than bed height. Air bags are a crutch. I would consider lifting the bed a little if needed. 

Most any HD truck will have some give in the springs, then they get stiff really quick.

Also what tire size?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Peter_C said:


> Make that two pictures. One from underneath looking upwards at the tire area, and one from the side. Looking for cross bracing in the wheel area. In other words what EXACTLY are the tires hitting?
> 
> My best guess is the bed sits too low. Pickups have wheel wells for a reason that are higher than bed height. Air bags are a crutch. I would consider lifting the bed a little if needed.
> 
> ...


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is a photo of my buddies 06 3500 Dodge with a flat bed. Don't know if this helps but....


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Could be the springs are worn out from the previous owner overloading. Air bags will fix your problem no doubt. Could try replacing spring packs first. I'm getting a new truck and putting them on right off the bat. Front and rear.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning Wood said:


> Could be the springs are worn out from the previous owner overloading. Air bags will fix your problem no doubt. Could try replacing spring packs first. I'm getting a new truck and putting them on right off the bat. Front and rear.


Accept the bump stops should hit long before the tire makes contact with anything...when properly set up. 

Taking a measurement from the tire to the flat bed, then measuring a stock truck would be telling. If CrpntrFrk could get his buddy to take a measurement of his flat bed unloaded from tire to lowest contact point it might help the OP out too.


----------



## mtb (Oct 11, 2012)

Peter_C said:


> Accept the bump stops should hit long before the tire makes contact with anything...when properly set up.



I'll second that. The suspension should bottom out before the tires rub... Either the bed was not set up properly, or larger tires were added later. 

Raising the bed is the only correct solution. I have an old f350 dually like that. At least mine takes a pretty heavy load before it causes problems. 2+ tons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I misread your post. If the actual bed is touching the tires then it is not mounted correctly.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 2001 Dodge 3500 with a flat dumpbed. I don't think it's the same, since the years are that much different.

Of course with the dumpbed the bed is much higher. Have to have room for the hoist.

I would just go with the air bags. Pretty easy set up.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

If the wheels are touching the bed before touching the bump stops on the frame. The bed wasn't mounted with the right clearance. 
You can also have spring fatigue which isn't helping with the dropping down with only 1,000 lbs cargo.
Normally I've seen that you should be way over gvwr by the time you're hitting the stops.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I would have to agree with what's being said about that bed. Every other flatbed that I've seen always had a higher clearance or wheel wells cut out of it. 

Even a standard truck bed, while bolted flat on the frame, has wheel wells on the inside to give the wheels several inches of wheel movement. You aren't really "bottoming out" until the frame hits the axle.


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

here is the charts for 2008

http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2008/docs/dr/mlup3500.pdf


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, guys, and sorry for not getting back to this sooner. Been stupid busy.

It's is the edge of the bed that is rubbing on the tires. The bed seems like it was mounted a bit too low. Most flatbeds I've driven and seen are a bit higher, like the one CarpenterFreak posted. Mine is a little lower. I'll try to get a pic later on.

Leafs are all there, and in good shape.



Delta


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Sounds more like it isn't wide enough! Can the metal be cut away, and some bracing added outside of the cut away? Might have to add some inward bracing too. Pictures are worth a thousand words...


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Get a set of Timbrens.
They will help keep the bed up for cheaper than air bags.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> Get a set of Timbrens.
> 
> They will help keep the bed up for cheaper than air bags.




That doesn't help the problem. The axle should bottom out before the tire rubs.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

They will keep the body from dropping down as much.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I looked at my springs yesterday. They don't look like yours. I have more springs. I didn't even think to take a picture.

I'll try to remember today. If I'm near it.


----------

